# Quality of materials vs show



## HouseBuilder328 (Feb 26, 2018)

I've gotten suggestions to get a custom knife for the quality and they said "usefulness?" Am I missing something on the quality point? Do they mean the details and show or the toughness of it? Some of these custom EDC knives are well over $1000. Not sure I would carry that around all day - but I know people who do. 

I've been reading up on things like Carboquartz grips and Damisteel etc, but anyone care to shed light on how people carry these as EDCs? 

An example are knives by David Mosier - beautiful knives!
http://www.dmknives.com/


----------



## light-modder (Feb 26, 2018)

The quality people talk about generally refers to the fit and finish. I briefly viewed your link and saw fixed blades. Seamless transitions between handle and blade would probably be one area they shine in. Some use a custom folder and as far as how people carry these as EDCs I’d have to say simply in their pocket. I couldn’t resist. Curtiss knives look nice. I’ve not tried one yet but everyone that has one seems to love it. They are titanium frame lock flippers for the most part.


----------



## Keitho (Feb 27, 2018)

Sometimes, cost and real or perceived quality in knives is from blade steel. Exotic alloys fetch premium prices, and only you know whether that means "quality" or "PITA to sharpen" to you. I personally carry a $300 knife (Spyderco native fluted titanium) cause it is gorgeous, and I love the look and feel of that kind of quality milled titanium, manufactured a few miles from my home; the S35vn blade steel is a nice bonus (pain to sharpen, holds an edge forever).


----------



## HouseBuilder328 (Feb 27, 2018)

light-modder said:


> The quality people talk about generally refers to the fit and finish. I briefly viewed your link and saw fixed blades. Seamless transitions between handle and blade would probably be one area they shine in. Some use a custom folder and as far as how people carry these as EDCs I’d have to say simply in their pocket. I couldn’t resist. Curtiss knives look nice. I’ve not tried one yet but everyone that has one seems to love it. They are titanium frame lock flippers for the most part.



I went to Curtiss Knives website (curtissknives.com) and those are very nice! Seem like exceptional construction. Although getting the blade and handle in other colors will increase the price at least $85 more. Like you said, reviews look good. Anyone on here have a Curtiss Knife?


----------



## bigburly912 (Feb 27, 2018)

If you want a custom knife that won’t break the bank get ya a Blue collar wilderness hunter from Burt Foster when he gets some made up. I love mine and it’s perfect EDC size. Built to last a lifetime.


----------



## HouseBuilder328 (Feb 28, 2018)

How about the resale value of these custom knives? Friends say many custom knives will retain their full value, or even increase in value. But buying a not so well known in the community maker won't necessarily help with that.


----------



## bigburly912 (Feb 28, 2018)

Absolutely correct. Especially with the popularity of the forged in fire show


----------



## RedLED (Mar 10, 2018)

HouseBuilder328 said:


> How about the resale value of these custom knives? Friends say many custom knives will retain their full value, or even increase in value. But buying a not so well known in the community maker won't necessarily help with that.


Not all of them retain value, be careful, I go back to the early 1990's with these things. Big disappointment overall.


----------



## RedLED (Mar 10, 2018)

Also the warranty with any custom is risky, they come and go like any other tradesman do, I have a $400 folder form a guy we all know, and if I mentioned his name it would set off a nuke...guess what, I need a new pivot, and of all the things ...he has no spare parts. How do you like custom knives now? NO spare parts, AHAHAHAHAHAH.


----------



## bigburly912 (Mar 12, 2018)

Why can’t he make you one? I only buy hand forged fixed blade customs


----------



## RedLED (Mar 12, 2018)

Fixed...just get a nice Randall, Been around Before 90% of the custom makers today were even born, beautifully made. 

I spent a fortine on a 14,000 Sq. foot roof, with a lifetime warranty, two years in, a leak, called the Cat, his response: I'm out of business. Warranties are worthless with individuals, like knife makers.

And I could write a book about how my lawyers and I changed Nikon Corporation on how they accept and deal with warranties - about how they take in things in for repair Worldwide changed all because of what they tried to do to me. Customs are risky, especially folders. 

Man, I wish I could mention that turkey's name. However if you have been at certain knife shows, I have screamed at him like he was an animal. $400.00...yeah!!!!! NO SPATE PARTS???!!!


----------



## RedLED (Mar 14, 2018)

BIgburly, 912

Because he doesn't make all the parts himself, like Many of the custom makers, he can't. There is a real nice machinist here on the forms and he stated it would be over a $1,000 to make the pivot I need, what with setting up the milling machines, and time for one small part. Not every part on many, many customs Is made by the maker. Man, I'd love to announce who this is, think Jerk! That's as close as I wil come.

Also, it would not be a surprise if some, but certainly not all, have their parts sent from China, you would never know! Costs, overhead, profit can, and will cause people do do awful things in business. 

With Spyderco, and Benchmade among others with sterling reputations you will be fine. However, just be careful of others, they are in business, and if they can cut corners, they might. They will, in some cases! 

Oh, oh with his world famous warranty, he told me he would have to charge me, when it was his fault the part failed and he did not have any spare parts anyway. He had just what needed to push them out the door. Why stock spare parts with an ego.

But with a cat with no spare parts for $400.00 folders, (At the time), now $ 450.00 for guy's "In the the military deal" - like they can afford that - forget it! 

They Can't!


----------



## HouseBuilder328 (Mar 22, 2018)

Interesting stuff, RedLed. 

I'm still intrigued by custom knives and how these guys make them - and then their worth on the resale market. Of course, I know an object/product is only worth as much as someone else is willing to pay for it. 

A maker I ran into is Robert Carter. His grandfathers made custom knives I think and he already has a name. His F16 model is completely made by hand except for the 3 screws that hold the frame together.


----------



## bigburly912 (Mar 25, 2018)

Handmade and custom are totally different things. People that throw a bunch of parts together like the knife redled speaks of are a lot different than the customs I speak of. Which are handforged fixed blade pieces of functional art. Those will hold their value forever.


----------



## Darth_Cholo (Apr 3, 2018)

Bigburly912 said:


> Handmade and custom are totally different things. People that throw a bunch of parts together like the knife redled speaks of are a lot different than the customs I speak of. Which are handforged fixed blade pieces of functional art. Those will hold their value forever.



Burly touched on it. You're starting to pay for the artistry and uniqueness and less for the functionality.


----------



## RedLED (Apr 16, 2018)

Bigburly912 said:


> Handmade and custom are totally different things. People that throw a bunch of parts together like the knife redled speaks of are a lot different than the customs I speak of. Which are handforged fixed blade pieces of functional art. Those will hold their value forever.


You got it, man, that is what I am talking about!!


----------



## RedLED (Apr 16, 2018)

There are true custom knives

Semi custom, which are fine as long as they are noted.

Then something you don't know what it is? That is when you really need to know who you guy's are buying from, And what you are really buying. And don't ever expect a warranty to be of any value.


----------



## kingofwylietx (Apr 30, 2018)

RedLED said:


> There are true custom knives




My great uncle was a custom knife maker. His career was building aircraft parts, knives were a very strong hobby of his. He made some amazing knives, using the tools and machines available to him at work. I swear he did it his whole life. He was also a farmer, so for the handles he used what was available from the land, mostly wood and bones found on his farm (no exotic handles or blade materials). He passed away about a year ago, my great aunt has all the knives he made (a couple of shoe boxes worth). Ironically, the only value they hold is to those of us that knew and loved him...so to us the knives are priceless. I suppose, once those of us that knew him are gone....then they will probably have very little monetary value. Value is a funny thing.


----------



## Woods Walker (May 8, 2018)

RedLED said:


> Not all of them retain value, be careful, I go back to the early 1990's with these things. Big disappointment overall.



You're right.


----------



## kingofwylietx (May 8, 2018)

Agreed. People shouldn't purchase custom knives as a financial investment vehicle. Even if the knife value increases, you'd be better off investing your retirement in traditional methods.

I think of it like buying artwork. If it speaks to you, then buy it. But, don't buy it with the expectation of a higher monetary value in the future....you'll most likely be disappointed. 

But, if you buy it because you truly admire it, you'll never be disappointed or have buyers remorse.


----------

